

Obama not planning to endorse Clinton in primary campaign - drussell
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/obama-not-planning-to-endorse-clinton-in-primary-campaign/ar-AAaWLZA

======
euyyn
"White House press secretary Josh Earnest says the president is staying out
because other friends of his may also run."

------
bruceb
No one expected he would endorse.

